# BabyBacks



## forty_caliber (Jul 27, 2010)

I love my Traeger.  These smokers are so easy use and deliver superior results every time.  It's kinda like a crock pot that's on fire...er um...outside where I'm not in trouble with the Mrs for having something on fire in the house.

The exact ingredients of the rub are a secret protected by 3 hound dogs and some native Texans.  I'm including a picture that discloses *some* of the ingredients but not the proportions.  We can talk price....

Put the rub together and transfer to a shaker.






I usually make 3 racks at a time.  Remove the membrane on the back, cut in half, and drizzle with EVOO.  The oil helps to release flavors from the oil soluble spices in the rub.





Apply a generous amount of rub





Transfer to rib racks and put in the Traeger for 5 hours on the lowest setting.





After 5 hours on "Smoke" raise the setting to 275 degrees and cook until internal temperature is 185 to 190 degrees about an hour.  There should be some bone starting to show.  Brush with BBQ sauce about 15 minutes before removing or serve dry with sauce on the side.





I use an electric knife to slice before serving....check out those smoke rings.





Hungry yet?
.40


----------



## roadfix (Jul 27, 2010)

Magic dust?
Smoke rings rule!  Excellent ribs!  )


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 27, 2010)

Those have to taste good!  Congrats.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow! Now those look really good! Congrats!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2010)

Good thing I have some ribs in the fridge...no smoker, though.  I'll have to fake it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 28, 2010)

That's really no fair posting a great tasty pic like that during the work week  How are we supposed to get through until the weekend?

Seriously though they look fantastic. WOW!!

Munky.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing I have some ribs in the fridge...no smoker, though. I'll have to fake it.


 

Wood chips in a foil bag with holes punched. It will add a little smoke to the grill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Wood chips in a foil bag with holes punched. It will add a little smoke to the grill.


 
I found a stovetop smoker yesterday...I'll have to upgrade my outside grill to something a bit bigger.  Kinda hard since I live in an apartment.  But I love good smoked meats!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found a stovetop smoker yesterday...I'll have to upgrade my outside grill to something a bit bigger.  Kinda hard since I live in an apartment.  But I love good smoked meats!




You can get the smoke flavor in your oven if you use a little Liquid Smoke.  Alton Brown has a good oven prepared baby back ribs recipe that you could add Liquid Smoke to.

I'm not suggesting this will give you smoked meat, just the flavor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> You can get the smoke flavor in your oven if you use a little Liquid Smoke. Alton Brown has a good oven prepared baby back ribs recipe that you could add Liquid Smoke to.
> 
> I'm not suggesting this will give you smoked meat, just the flavor.


 
I've cooked with Liquid Smoke in the past, it is a good alternative.  Bout, I've been toying with smoking myself...so I will be giving it a shot.  One of my friends has offered me their patio space if I share


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've cooked with Liquid Smoke in the past, it is a good alternative.  Bout, I've been toying with smoking myself...so I will be giving it a shot.  One of my friends has offered me their patio space if I share



PF, what kind of a grill do you have?  How big is it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> PF, what kind of a grill do you have? How big is it?


 
I have a round Weber charcoal grill, it's about 1 1/2 feet across, fits in our outside stairwell.  Friend has a 4 ft Char-Broil and a patio that seats 20 people.  He's thinking about getting a smoker, we do big cooking together all the time.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a round Weber charcoal grill, it's about 1 1/2 feet across, fits in our outside stairwell.  Friend has a 4 ft Char-Broil and a patio that seats 20 people.  He's thinking about getting a smoker, we do big cooking together all the time.



PF  go to this link http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/smoking-pork-spare-ribs-question-9939.html#post104837  for directions on how to smoke on your Weber.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> PF go to this link http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/smoking-pork-spare-ribs-question-9939.html#post104837 for directions on how to smoke on your Weber.


 
Thanks Andy, perfect.  I could do this!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2010)

I just got a Weber kettle for Father's Day and I'm planning on trying it this summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I just got a Weber kettle for Father's Day and I'm planning on trying it this summer.


 

Good Luck!

I do most of my cooking at night, when it's cooler.  Think I'll drive my neighbors crazy?  They can smell when I'm in the kitchen, what will they do when I'm outside?


----------



## roadfix (Jul 30, 2010)

Exactly.  If you already own a kettle you really don't need a dedicated smoker unless you're a hard core smoker.  The kettle is perfectly capable of handling long burn times.


----------



## retiredchef (Oct 16, 2010)

*Looks Like A Good One*

Looks like a winner, I used to soak ribs in beer and some other "secret ingredients" then slow cook on about 225 degrees for 6 or so hours, slap those on the grill and melt in your mouth. This recipe u have also looks like would be  real hit


----------



## letscook (Oct 16, 2010)

YUM !!!!! Thats all I can say is YUM and please pass the ribs over


----------



## buckytom (Oct 16, 2010)

looks great, .40.

i have 2 racks in the freezer waiting to be smoked. i think i'll try your method of oil, rub, then 5 hours on low, an hour or so on high.

i will report results when done. thanks for the tips.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2010)

Why, those look good enough to eat!  What's your address.  Oh, wait.  You're so far away from here.  All I can say is that those are some good lookin' ribs.

And Princess, a Webber Kettle is a great grill for smoking.  I just place sticks of maple, apple, or birch on top of two seperate piles of charcoal, on opposite sides of the grill.  This generates the heat and protects the meat from the direct heat of the charcoal.  I close all vents to the half open position, put a meat thermometer into whatever I'm cooking, and check it every half hour or so.  I add more wood as needed.  In addition to ribs, you gotta smoke a turkey on your Webber.  It's an amazing thing, so juicy and smoky.  Just make the divided bed of coals, put the soaked wood on top, rub the turkey with oil and lightly salt.  Make a drip pan out of heavy-duty aluminum foil and fill half way with water, after placing between the charcoal beds.  Place the turkey over the drip pan, cover, half close the vents, and let it smoke for about 12 minutes per pound.  Remove when the meat thermometer reads 155' F.  You will be the neighborhood star.

40, how come you don't live up her in the North, where I can come and knock on your door when you're making those ribs?  But then again, I've got my own secret ribs recipe, but I like to use spare ribs or country style ribs rather than baby back.  They have more meat on them.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tips GW, I think I may do a traditional smoked turkey for Thanksgiving this year!


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 16, 2010)

GW I truly appreciate the invitation of moving "up north" but I'll have to pass.  I belong here.  Anyhow I'd probably freeze to death if I ventured too far north of I-10.

You have a standing invitation to a baby back rib dinner with all the trimmings if you find yourself down here in The Lone Star State.  This reminds me of a story...

_"And on the 8th Day God Created Texas"_

Michael, the Archangel and God were talking.  God smiled deeply and proudly pointed downwards through the clouds, "Look, Michael. Look what I've made."

Archangel Michael looked puzzled, and said, "What is it?"

"That's Texas , the most glorious place on earth. There are
beautiful mountains, rivers and streams, lakes, forests, hills, and
plains. The people from Texas are going to be handsome, modest,
intelligent, and humorous. They will be extremely sociable, hardworking,  high achieving, and producers of good and important things."  

.40


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 17, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> GW I truly appreciate the invitation of moving "up north" but I'll have to pass.  I belong here.  Anyhow I'd probably freeze to death if I ventured too far north of I-10.
> 
> You have a standing invitation to a baby back rib dinner with all the trimmings if you find yourself down here in The Lone Star State.  This reminds me of a story...
> 
> ...



Though I enjoy throwing a friendly jab at my Texan friends, I have to say that two of my best friends while in the military, were Texans.  One taught me the subtleties of riding a horse, while the other taught me how to clean my sharpening stones.

Alas, you might freeze here in the U.P.  Without Lake Superior at my doorstop, I'd not have enough fresh water to quench my thirst, and the Texas heat would surely roast me.  And believe me, that wouldn't be good eating.

Besides, I saw signs about the Texas state bird, you know, the horsefly, the ones as big as barns.  True, we have enough mosquitoes around her in summer to pick a strong man from the ground and deposit him, without blood, thirty paces from where he was lifted.  Yeh, and we have horse flies, deer flies, no-see-ems, ticks, black flies, assorted hornets, wasps, and bees, and a few other biting, stinging insects.

True story, I heard a news report on the radio one night telling the story of a dangerous robber, who escaped the police.  Before they could bring the dogs to the heavy U.P. forests, the man came from the woods, arms flailing, calling desperately, "I give up.  Just get me away from these *%# bugs."

Also, we have black bears, the occasional cougar, moose (the most dangerous animal in the woods during rutting season) wolves, and coyotes that roam our forests.  Prisoners who spend time in our prisons are afraid to leave the safety of the prisons.  We swim in 60 degree water in during the summer.  We take saunas, then jump out into snowbanks with just our swimsuits on, and roll around to cool down.  I used to take the top of my judo-gi off, and stand barefoot, and bare-chested in the snow, and let the winter air cool me down.

But temperatures over 90 start me melting.  It's not pretty.

So my friend, I will have to drool at your pictures. 

Ahh, but I have premium, home made split pea soup, and two apple pies I made from scratch for a pot luck tomorrow.  I don't know who will be bring what, but I know that my pies have caramel in them, and a flaky crust with fresh apples that I peeled and sliced (10 lbs. worth) for the fillings.  Looking forward to the pot luck after church tomorrow.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Oct 22, 2010)

forty_caliber said:


> GW I truly appreciate the invitation of moving "up north" but I'll have to pass. I belong here. Anyhow I'd probably freeze to death if I ventured too far north of I-10.
> 
> You have a standing invitation to a baby back rib dinner with all the trimmings if you find yourself down here in The Lone Star State. This reminds me of a story...
> 
> ...


 
see, I knew I would like you, .40! those are some bodacious-looking ribs.

Your story reminds me of some song lyrics by another valuable Texan:

..and the women all are beautiful
and the men will buy your beer for free...
...that's right you're not from Texas
Texas wants you anyway!


----------

